# K9 off leash training Woodbridge, VA (Nick White)



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with this place or with Nick White?

Northern Virginia Dog Trainers | Dog Training Northern Virginia

Any info would be greatly appreciated, PM me if you'd prefer!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Are you just looking for classes to attend with your dog (realizing that we are a partner in the training puzzle) or were you going to send you dog off to learn from someone who already knows how to train a dog?

What are your training goals and expectations?


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I would like to train with my dog, I am not interested in the two week board and train package. I'm interested in the basic and or advanced obedience package. Our boy is 4.5 months old, just completed puppy K and I'm considering the next class in the sequence (this is with another training company). Off leash uses an e-collar so I'd like to wait until he's a bit older.

Goals are - a very obedient dog, CGC, maybe therapy work if he matures into a dog that would enjoy that. He's first and foremost a companion but I take him lots of places and would like him to be very obedient.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I would wait to do classes with that company until after Eugine was 10 months old. I'm just very hesitant about putting an e collar on a dog younger than that. If I were in your situation, I'd go for one more pos. reinforcement based class where you could work Eugine on new (perhaps slightly more difficult) commands around other dogs and distractions. 

Training with an e collar gets you super fast results, but sometimes it comes as a cost. I don't mind e collars - but I really like to push the positive training a lot - it helps build a better relationship and dogs learn better without aversives. The aversives are going to help proof behaviors and make them solid - but the dog should already know these behaviors very well before that proofing stage takes place.

You should post more pictures of Eugine  I'm sure I'll take a ton when I see him in a week or so


----------

